# How Cool is this?



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

If this isnt the most "striking' snake in the world then what is?

A taster of whats to come!


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

i was gonna say it photoshopped but u can see the colours in the reflection on the tub wow that look awesome


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

is it a species of _Bothrops?_


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

its a bitis nasicornis - rhino viper ...... god a 14 year old got it before the rest lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice, and definately not photoshopped, they are even better in the flesh


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

SiUK said:


> very nice, and definately not photoshopped, they are even better in the flesh


 
agreed its stunning, i cat wait until im trained and have enough expeirience to get DWA.How potenet is their venom?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

reptismail said:


> agreed its stunning, i cat wait until im trained and have enough expeirience to get DWA.How potenet is their venom?


You would not want to find out!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are extremely dangerous, like gaboons are, Al is the man to ask on nasicornis, the snake might look familiar to him :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> they are extremely dangerous, like gaboons are, Al is the man to ask on nasicornis, the snake might look familiar to him :whistling2::lol2:



It might!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

so i got it right? ( the name )


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they are stunning snakes... the red is really bold in that one... and they'll deffo put you in a hurt locker...:no1:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

cant wait to get mine tomorrow!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Is that yours Graeme?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW such vivid colours! Beautiful! *in love*


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

He's mine Stu , i've got 3.5 of the little gems

Glad you all like him 
Al


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> He's mine Stu , i've got 3.5 of the little gems
> 
> Glad you all like him
> Al


 
way beyond nice!!! i've always drooled at them... we had one at our zoo some years ago... i would stand there with my nose pressed against the glass like a kid at the toy store looking in at all the treasures!

some are kinda ugly and faded looking... but others are off the hook.:no1:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Habu, and thanks.

I like even the faded ones 

I know what you mean though, I recieved my first nasicornis back in the early 90's and as soon as I opened the box I was hooked for life

Cheers,
Al


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al,

How you fixed in two weeks time for a proper shoot?

Graeme


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Is that yours Graeme?


ShHHHHHHHHHH, Al hasnt noticed I stuck one in my pocket!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> ShHHHHHHHHHH, Al hasnt noticed I stuck one in my pocket!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Damn...I tried that one and he caught me! Absolute beauties, and even better in the flesh (nothing against your photography skills ofcourse graeme!).


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Damn...I tried that one and he caught me! Absolute beauties, and even better in the flesh (nothing against your photography skills ofcourse graeme!).


I need a proper photo session with them as I'm only happy with three of the images taken.

Those are some crazy looking snakes!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Graeme, you are welcome at my house anytime mate , and thanks again for your help transporting the helleri.

Will Have to sort out the images you want and execute as swiftly as possible though, these little beauties get stressed so easily.

All the best,
Al


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool snake, I read these sometimes mix with Gaboons... not sure where though.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Owzy,
They do occasionaly hybridise with gabs, sometimes the odd hybrid shows up in an import.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

After doing a small google image search I can say I prefer the 'regular' version. Gaboons are popular on here but I have never got the appeal myself...


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Cool snake, I read these sometimes mix with Gaboons... not sure where though.


Well they are sympatric with B. Gabonica throughout some of their range


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> If this isnt the most "striking' snake in the world then what is?
> 
> A taster of whats to come!


 the best dwa on the market for me! thats a cracker mate"

id give my left arm for one of those! problem is id onley have my right hand to pick the thing up:crazy:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a real piece of art work, god I love them....


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

thats one phenomenally coloured, beautiful snake:notworthy:


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:














It might just cost me an arm or two:whistling2:
At least I don't have to chop it off myself:crazy:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Wow that is very very nice. I've got bitis nasicornis as bright as that on my wish list. Do you know how much they dullen as they get older???


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

how much would one of these cost????


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

snake rescuer said:


> how much would one of these cost????


 one of these would not cost that much £100-£150 but it would cost you your life! thats priceless:notworthy:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Jonny,
£100-£150 is about the right price for a wc /wf ugandan nasicornis, but the cb's are up to £250.

Many people want nasicornis , but few are prepared to give the species the privacy that is needed to keep them alive . The problem is that they are so attractive that understandably people want them on display, this causes stress and they will roll for no apparent reason at a young age

Glad you all like him 

Al


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Jonny,
> £100-£150 is about the right price for a wc /wf ugandan nasicornis, but the cb's are up to £250.
> 
> Many people want nasicornis , but few are prepared to give the species the privacy that is needed to keep them alive . The problem is that they are so attractive that understandably people want them on display, this causes stress and they will roll for no apparent reason at a young age
> ...


 werth every penney" cannot do wrong with c/b lot easyer to get started" they are stunning but not a display snake" will not see them in your local shop window!:2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Jonny,
> £100-£150 is about the right price for a wc /wf ugandan nasicornis, but the cb's are up to £250.
> 
> Many people want nasicornis , but few are prepared to give the species the *privacy that is needed to keep them alive* . The problem is that they are so attractive that understandably people want them on display, this causes stress and they will roll for no apparent reason at a young age
> ...


I was reading Ludwig's book yesterday & he said that about both this & gabby's.... The head shake they do is a bugger off signal according to him.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> He's mine Stu , i've got 3.5 of the little gems
> 
> Glad you all like him
> Al


Running out of room soon Al, best you shift that lake nakuru on to me eh?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Owzy said:


> I was reading Ludwig's book yesterday & he said that about both this & gabby's.... The head shake they do is a bugger off signal according to him.


Gabbys rarely head shake, they will usually elevate the head and tilt it sideways towards the threat, this is common in arietans also.

In the 20 years i've kept rhinos I've noted that it is the headshakers that usually roll early.(Head shakers are almost always the ones kept in vivariums in high taffic areas or or without enough cover) Almost always nasicornis will exhibit this behaviour before death too (Providing they are not so ill they cannot move) 

Bugger off? Maybe. But then isn't bugger off is also a way of saying, "I'm stressed , leave me be"


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Running out of room soon Al, best you shift that lake nakuru on to me eh?


 
He He, it's not going to happen mate, sorry . However, I know that there are going to be some more available


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> Gabbys rarely head shake, they will usually elevate the head and tilt it sideways towards the threat, this is common in arietans also.
> 
> In the 20 years i've kept rhinos I've noted that it is the headshakers that usually roll early.(Head shakers are almost always the ones kept in vivariums in high taffic areas or or without enough cover) Almost always nasicornis will exhibit this behaviour before death too (Providing they are not so ill they cannot move)
> 
> *Bugger off? Maybe. But then isn't bugger off is also a way of saying, "I'm stressed , leave me be"*


That's pretty much what I meant.

Do captive borns adapt to this better, get stressed less?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Owzy,
Ah see what you mean mate, Sorry.
Captive borns definitely do the best, WC adults and Subadults are often much more nervous and rarely settle to become good captives.

I've had some CB babies that are still much more nervous than their siblings , but given the privacy they usually do well.

All the best,
Al


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

You say "given privacy" do you mean by being kept in the dark in completely enclosed housing? :blush:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> You say "given privacy" do you mean by being kept in the dark in completely enclosed housing? :blush:


From what I can gather, similar to what I do with my mangrove.

Room with little disturbance, leave them to it. Not sure about the dark bit, think they will still need light.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi .
They like a fairly small enclosure with plenty of cover and low light situations. But the most important thing is that they be left alone. Simply fed, watered and kept clean. They do not like it when someone constantly looks at them or if they have people walking back and forth infront of the enclosure. 
If they were kept within a house, banging doors, television noise , music would all add to the stress.
Cheers,
Al


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Oh right, next to no handling then i take it?
I was just wondering because they are lovely snakes and it just makes you wonder "why're they so colourful if they don't want to be seen?" :mf_dribble:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Owzy,
> Ah see what you mean mate, Sorry.
> Captive borns definitely do the best, WC adults and Subadults are often much more nervous and rarely settle to become good captives.
> 
> ...


Cool.

It's one of the most attractive snakes & for it's own sake you can't look at them that much! Would struggle with that one I would.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Cool.
> 
> It's one of the most attractive snakes & for it's own sake you can't look at them that much! Would struggle with that one I would.


He hehe, I know what you're saying, it's tough not to keep on pestering them.
When I first kept them years ago I wondered why they kept on rolling, I just couldn't leave them alone

All the best,
Al


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a really stunning nasicornis, looks a bit like its sister


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

awsome mate" a must on my to keep list"

wish i was that good looking":mf_dribble:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Superb mate, she's looking good.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Superb mate, she's looking good.


I'm looking forward to seeing your new gabby and taking some piccies soon!


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

:O i thought the Gabby was nice, now you got me drooling. My faves. Thanks for the georgeouse picture.


----------



## Reptilian virus (Aug 24, 2009)

I envy you the rhinoceros viper is my number 1 fav snake :notworthy:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my god! this is so stunning! :gasp:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope the ones I'm getting will be like Mr. Sniffs for interactivity.


----------



## chstrj (Dec 11, 2009)

this is by far the best looking snake i have ever seen :2thumb:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Ive never seen one with quite so vivid colours. Will it stay like that or will it pale out with age? Thanks, Ben


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

sweet snake man.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

:gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Ive never seen one with quite so vivid colours. Will it stay like that or will it pale out with age? Thanks, Ben


 
Hi Ben,
All nasicornis fade with age. However, the Ugandans hold their colour alot better than those from Western Africa.
Quite often the colours 'Change' rather than fade, a couple i've had in the past actualy looked kind of better, changing from a strong over the top to a soft pastel colouration.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## eyespy900 (May 9, 2009)

stunning colours, i have seen a couple of gaboons at my local shop.


----------



## Wama (Dec 5, 2009)

Gorgeuos Uturi : victory:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

There eyes move pretty rapidly too when they are stressed.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

That is a striking specimen Al. Kind of makes ours look dull.
I had to extract venom from ours for the first time yesterday along with all the puffs and Gaboons and I found the Rhinos to very muscular and strong..... more so than the other Bitis.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Paul, and thanks mate.
You're welcome at my place anytime.

Myself and a couple of friends bought a whole litter of Ugandans, all are equaly stunning.

Know what you mean about the strength, it's more of a solid strength I feel and boy, can those scales cause nasty grazes up the forearms 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Forgot to ask Paul, how big was the yield?


----------

